# Freebie Five



## theronin23 (Apr 18, 2011)

So, who's your freebie five? What's that? You don't know what a freebie five is? *Sigh*...fine. I gotta explain EVERYTHING to you.

A Freebie Five is a list of 5 famous members of whatever gender you are most attracted that given the opportunity, you're allowed to have a glorious night of mind blowing sex with and your significant other can't say a word about it.

I'll go first. My freebie five is:

1) Amy Lee of Evanescence
2) Dita Von Teese
3) Felicia Day of Dr. Horrible/The Guild
4) Christina Hendricks of Firefly/Mad Men
5) Christina Ricci


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 18, 2011)

1. kari byron
2. anna nicole smith (THICK)
3. amanda palmer
4. raven symone
5. olivia munn


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 18, 2011)

Haley Williams
Mila Kunis
Zooey Deschanel
Olivia Wilde 
Dianna Agron

I don't even care about the comparative ages for some of them. These women are amazingly great for various reasons.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 18, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> 1. kari byron
> 2. anna nicole smith (THICK)
> 3. amanda palmer
> 4. raven symone
> 5. olivia munn



You do realize that you should probably replace Anna Nicole with someone else. LOL I think your significant other could still make objection to that one even if she is on your list. You know...on account of the whole dead thing.


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You do realize that you should probably replace Anna Nicole with someone else. LOL I think your significant other could still make objection to that one even if she is on your list. You know...on account of the whole dead thing.



I think a penchant for necrophilia is the LEAST of any of Bigginz S.O.'s worries. lol


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Apr 18, 2011)

1.Anna Paquin
2.Mila Kunis
3.Hayley Williams
4.Amy Lee
5.Maria Kanellis


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You do realize that you should probably replace Anna Nicole with someone else. LOL I think your significant other could still make objection to that one even if she is on your list. You know...on account of the whole dead thing.



dead girls don't say no 


btw mila kunis would of replaced anna nicole in a heart beat but thanks to zowie she will never be the same to me.

stupid steve buscemi eyes


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 18, 2011)

.... 


hmm..

Uh. 1. Jack Black

2. The guitarist from bowling for soup.

3. Meatloaf 20 years ago xD

4. Nick Thomas from The Spill Canvas before he looked retarded.

5.Nick Frost (from shaun of the dead)


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

John Popper
Amanda Palmer
Tom Drummond (bassist in Better Than Ezra)
Mr. Lordi
Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 18, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> John Popper
> Amanda Palmer
> Tom Drummond (bassist in Better Than Ezra)
> Mr. Lordi
> Vincent D'Onofrio



I was looking for the first person to cross over into the same gender. 


Mila Kunis (but she has to speak Russian to me during the act, or it's off)
Zoey Deschanel (but she has to call me ben Gibbard during the act, or it's off)
Zowie (but she has to call me hozay during the act or it's off)
Zach Braff (he doesn't have to do anything but lay there)
Dallas Howard (but she has to let me touch her hair during the act, or it's off)


----------



## matty81 (Apr 18, 2011)

1. Holly Willoughby

2. Billie Piper

3. Katy Perry

4. Jessica Alba

5. Michelle Ryan

The first three came straight to me, took me ages to come up with two more...:doh:

a year ago i coulda just reeled 20 off, must be because I'm only days away from 30


edit to add.... wasn't sure to go Zooey Deschanel or Katy Perry......... but Katy won just for being married a fellow Brit.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

Nah, I just turned 29. I could still reel off 20 probably, but they likely wouldn't be celebrities. Truthfully, I just don't find many celebrities attractive.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 19, 2011)

Finding celebrities that aren't little tiny matchsticks... 'tis hard.


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Apr 19, 2011)

oh this is tough...

1 Kieran Culkin
2 Darren Williams (of Star Slinger)
3 Will Wiesenfeld
4 Jonah Hill
5 Alison Mosshart


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry....as far as celerities go, I've got nothing. My five wouold be from "ordinary" people I know from real or online life...and most if not all creeped out if I were to list them.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Sorry....as far as celerities go, I've got nothing. My five wouold be from "ordinary" people I know from real or online life...and most if not all creeped out if I were to list them.



I tend to be the same way; although there are plenty of attractive celebrities, in my opinion. Attraction is so mental for me, that I tend to create fantasies around people I've actually had interactions with...people I "know" in a loose sense of the word.

I used to have a list, though...but it's hard for me to remember who was on it now. And I've sat here trying to think of an updated one, but I'm really not coming up with a lot. :doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

i had one of those crippling moments of indecision until you guys reminded me of some so here they go in no particular order:

Hailey Williams (has to sing to me)
Katy Perry (not allowed to talk)
Bridget Regan (has to wear her LotS outfit)
Karen Gillan (has to call me Doctor)
and Jena Malone (go see suckerpunch!)


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I tend to be the same way; although there are plenty of attractive celebrities, in my opinion. Attraction is so mental for me, that I tend to create fantasies around people I've actually had interactions with...people I "know" in a loose sense of the word.
> 
> I used to have a list, though...but it's hard for me to remember who was on it now. And I've sat here trying to think of an updated one, but I'm really not coming up with a lot. :doh:



I guess part of my problem with celebrities is that for the most part all we know of them is the roles they play, and the BS that makes the scandal sheets...we don't know the real person. For me the first big attraction to someone is their personality, and as far as looks go I really do not have a narrowly set preference. For example, yes my preference is for the more soft and curvy ladies...BBWs...but as far as any more narrow size or shape preference goes, I just don't think in those terms. And also, my preference for BBWs does not preclude me finding some women of other sizes physically attractive <shrug>

Oh, and most of the women listed by others so far, I have no idea who they are.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Apr 19, 2011)

1 Billie Piper 
2 Bridget Regan
3 Tabrett Bethell
4 Michelle Trachtenberg
5 Kirsty Lee Allen

Since I don't have a significant other right now I'm free to screw the brains out of Natalie Portman and keep the list intact. I have already heard her say the line (in V for Vendetta) she would have said to me if she ever saw me. "Are you some kind of crazy person."


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Sorry....as far as celerities go, I've got nothing. My five wouold be from "ordinary" people I know from real or online life...and most if not all creeped out if I were to list them.



Hahaha, I think most of the real people I know either online or IRL would be oddly complimented if I were to list them. Hmmm......


----------



## oranges (Apr 20, 2011)

James Ashby
Nick Frost
Amanda Palmer (i know she's already been mentioned twice, but it's afp, c'mon)
Henry Zebrowski 
Max Bemis


----------



## orinoco (Apr 20, 2011)

Well if any of the lovely ladies on here are struggling for a list, I am available to be added to your Five......just putting it out there and offering assistance out of the goodness of my heart *grins*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Hahaha, I think most of the real people I know either online or IRL would be oddly complimented if I were to list them. Hmmm......



But you're not an old, ugly, disabled, married, and yes extremely fat, dirty old gentleman.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 21, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> But you're not an old, ugly, disabled, married, and yes extremely fat, dirty old gentleman.



Oh, but I'm a "nice" girl. So many guys I know don't want "nice" girls.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Alexander Skarsgard
2. Stephen Moyer
3. Gerard Way
4. Hayden Christensen
5. Ian Somerhalder

I also kind of have a lesbian crush on Noomi Rapace from "The Girl With The Dragon Tatto" trilogy.


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Scarlett Johansson
2. Alexis Texas
3. Kat Dennings
4. Mia Tyler
5. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Anjula (Apr 22, 2011)

1.Tomasz Mioduszewski :wubu::wubu::wubu: 
2.Megan Fox
the end


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Oh, but I'm a "nice" girl. So many guys I know don't want "nice" girls.




But they would still not be upset if you showed interest in them


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

1--Karen Gillan
2--Natasha Bedingfield
3--Regina Spektor
4--Christina Hendricks
5--Amy Adams

Yep. Totally no link there. AT ALL.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

1.Mischa Barton
2.AJ Langer
3.Leia Nash
4.Kathy Bates(totally serious).
5.Ann Mirren(totally serious again).


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

1. Armen Yemenidjian (effing huge juicy male version of Kim Kardashian with green eyes).:wubu:


2. The beefed up version of Zac Efron (he is gaining for some reason :eat1

3. Heavy's Chad Curtiss (and guess who's post was last **cough**JenfromOC**cough**):eat2:

4. DJ Big Dee:eat1:

5. Resident SSBHM (if he hasn't lost weight) JohnnyTattoos:eat2:


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

I was always of the understanding that the trade off with the top five list of people you're allowed to screw, is that you have to pick five people who you would have no real chance of ever being in the same room with, let alone getting into bed with. That's the whole reason why it's allowed in the first place.

So mine, playing by the actual rules, are;

Angelina Jolie,
Mila Jokovitch,
Bruce Willis,
Denise Richards,
Robert Wadlow.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

Mia Tyler
Bunny De La Cruz (yes i like smut)
April Flores
Sophie Dahl (when she was big)
Brooke Elliott


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2011)

Karen Gillan
Felicia Day
Tina Fey
Adele
Emma Watson


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2011)

Gianna Michaels 
kari byron
isla fisher
Carey Mulligan
Christina Hendricks 

HOT


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 27, 2011)

Blake Lively
Mila Kunis
Katy Perry
Charlize Theron
Rihanna

This list has nothing to do with my taste in music/movies/television--For some reason I really want to make that clear.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Mila Kunis





Dockta_Dockta said:


> Mila Kunis





BeerMe said:


> Mila Kunis





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mila Kunis (but she has to speak Russian to me during the act, or it's off)




FOUR FOR YOU MILA KUNIS. YOU GO MILA KUNIS


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 27, 2011)

Paquito said:


> FOUR FOR YOU MILA KUNIS. YOU GO MILA KUNIS



mila kunis with steve buscemi's eyes








totally ruined it for me, thanks zoe lol.

who wants to bang mila kunis now?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> mila kunis with steve buscemi's eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO! HAHAHA man they sure have did alot of people with steve buscemi's eyes.LMAO!!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 28, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> 1. Armen Yemenidjian (effing huge juicy male version of Kim Kardashian with green eyes).:wubu:
> 
> 
> 2. The beefed up version of Zac Efron (he is gaining for some reason :eat1
> ...



What? LOL....Must have been on Facebook....yeah, he's hot as fuck....


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 28, 2011)

1. Nicolas Cage

2. Corey Harrison (Pawn Stars)

3. Rick Harrison (Also, Pawn Stars....oooh a threesome)

4. Uncle Kracker

5. Billy Joel


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 28, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> 1. Nicolas Cage
> 
> 2. Corey Harrison (Pawn Stars)
> 
> ...



WHAT? no chum lee? muahahaha


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 28, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> WHAT? no chum lee? muahahaha



I want him too.....I watch that show and I'm like, oh fuck.....


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I add Eminem? I realize that will make 6, but I'm greedy...and horny.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 28, 2011)

lol I've had 'The List' for over a decade when I first saw it on 'Friends' Of course, it has changed over the years and I'll never laminate said list like Ross did... Also noticed over the years I've gone from 5 to 2-3...but I'll think on 5 for the sake of this thread....


1. Katy Perry
2. Emily Deschanel (She looks just like a coworker I'm in love with so, if she refuses to let me call her 'Sugar' then she's off the list)
3. Jennifer Aniston (Preferably as Rachel from 'Friends')

That's about it. Perhaps 4 and 5 can be...

4. Elisha Cuthbert
5. Marisa Tomei



While they are all much thinner than I prefer....that's my list. And Katy will always be #1 on it! lol Can't wait to hit her Concert in philly this June!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm swapping Hayden Christensen for David Boreanaz.


So fine, so fine.


----------



## PigPen (Apr 28, 2011)

1. alyssa milano
2. alyssa milano
3. allyson hannigan
4. amy adams
5. amy smart


----------



## biglynch (Apr 28, 2011)

PigPen said:


> 1. alyssa milano
> 2. alyssa milano
> 3. allyson hannigan
> 4. amy adams
> 5. amy smart



Allyson hannigan dang i forgot her


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

Just five????

Michael Keaton 
Eric Bana
John Goodman
Keanu Reeves
Kevin Smith (I'd only use him for his body though) 


Oh and a chick to throw in the mix:
Dita von Teese


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 28, 2011)

I already posted my five, but I wanted to add two more:

Rachel Maddow
Pauley Perrette


----------



## biglynch (Apr 28, 2011)

ok if we are taking on bonus picks then can i just get a bevvy of redhead chicks. im not to fussy.


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

1 Paul McDermott
2 Weird Al Yankovic
3 Robert Pattinson
4 Alexander Skarsgard
5 Michael C Hall


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Eric Bana



Have you seen him as his classic character Poida? I don't know if that'll change your opinion of him or not  (and if you need me to translate what he's saying, just ask!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Have you seen him as his classic character Poida? I don't know if that'll change your opinion of him or not  (and if you need me to translate what he's saying, just ask!)


It took the full four minutes for me to figure out Snar Wort was Snow White. ROFL

I haven't changed my mind. Believe me, he wouldn't be doing much talking.


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It took the full four minutes for me to figure out Snar Wort was Snow White. ROFL
> 
> I haven't changed my mind. Believe me, he wouldn't be doing much talking.



I figured the accent and Aussie-isms might throw you off a bit  He is a hottie for sure.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2011)

James Gandolfini

Dwaye "The Rock" Johnson

Guy Fieri

Zach Galifianakis

Idris Elba


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm adding Gandolfini and Fieri to my list too.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 29, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I already posted my five, but I wanted to add two more:
> 
> Rachel Maddow
> Pauley Perrette



I would so add Rachel Maddow, except for the obvious. And actually I think if that were to change I'd probably put her on the list less fervently anyway. 

Love her though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm adding Gandolfini and Fieri to my list too.


 

I have issues with sharing.

Haha.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Just five????
> 
> Michael Keaton
> Eric Bana
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmm..Eric Bana and Keanu Reeves. ..:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I have issues with sharing.
> 
> Haha.


I have no problem with beating the snot out of anyone who has issues with sharing fantasy fives.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I have no problem with beating the snot out of anyone who has issues with sharing fantasy fives.


 
You're on.

I thought it was a given that i'm a bitch with anger issues though. Your funeral.

 Haha.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm adding Josh Homme.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> You're on.
> 
> I thought it was a given that i'm a bitch with anger issues though. Your funeral.
> 
> Haha.



i am sooooo turned on right now! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 29, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i am sooooo turned on right now! :wubu:




1-800-know your role


Call me!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

ugh there are so much more i want to add,5 is just simply not enough.LOL


----------



## ForeignSoul (May 1, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> James Gandolfini
> 
> Dwaye "The Rock" Johnson
> 
> ...





FOr some reason, people who mention 'THe Rock' go straight to my shit list.... In your 5?! REALLY?! eh, I cringe and feel like crying....


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> FOr some reason, people who mention 'THe Rock' go straight to my shit list.... In your 5?! REALLY?! eh, I cringe and feel like crying....




That's why it's MY list and not yours.

And I never said I wanted to TALK to him.


----------



## FishCharming (May 1, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> FOr some reason, people who mention 'THe Rock' go straight to my shit list.... In your 5?! REALLY?! eh, I cringe and feel like crying....



isn't katy perry on your list? have you ever heard her talk in an interview? dumb as a box of rocks... not that i'm judging, she's on my list too


----------

